# Sabine Skiff Review - THE skiff for Northern Gulf anglers



## Matts

Great looking skiff. If the hulls are as tough as my old Weld-Craft, it may be time to ditch the Mosquito I look forward to testing one some day soon.


----------



## Boca Chica Beach

Matts said:


> Great looking skiff. If the hulls are as tough as my old Weld-Craft, it may be time to ditch the Mosquito I look forward to testing one some day soon.


I really looked at the aluminum design as peace of mind in the sense that I wouldn't think twice about cruising a skinny flat with known oysters beds, because I know the skiff can handle it. Something I might be more apprehensive to do in a glass skiff. And, if it performs on par with other glass tech poling skiffs, that's the best of both worlds right there...technical ability with hardy design.


----------



## Matts

I think it’s very interesting it will do 32. Was that with a 30? I believe Brian said the hull weight was still about 500#?


----------



## richg99

I labored over the choice of aluminum vs glass before I bought my recent boat. I chose aluminum, exactly due to the oysters. Looking forward to seeing these boats at the show.


----------



## albrighty_then

What's the hull price on these they look sweet


----------



## Boca Chica Beach

Matts said:


> I think it’s very interesting it will do 32. Was that with a 30? I believe Brian said the hull weight was still about 500#?


Yea, we were running a 30 on the Micro, and clocked it consistently at 31-32.


----------



## Boca Chica Beach

albrighty_then said:


> What's the hull price on these they look sweet


The owner, Brain will shoot you pricing information if your interested. https://www.sabineskiffs.com/versatile Here is the URL. Shoot Brian an email and he'll get back to you with pricing information.


----------



## Fritz

Best looking aluminum skiff I've ever seen!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Brian Little is good people and builds amazing skiffs. I have not run one or fished off one but went over the hull he had at the Houston Fishing Show last year and it was amazing to see in person.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Is that a tunnel hull in the pics up top? Motor looks like it's mounted pretty high.


----------



## texasag07

I know Brian and his work and have fished off his fiberglass skiffs and the versatile.

They are great boats for the Texas flats and marshes. The spray rail design does a good job to keep everyone dry especially for a flat bottom design.

I would agree with most of boca chica’s thoughts.

The micro is going to be a killer skiff. Hopefully I will be out in one soon.


----------



## Boca Chica Beach

LowHydrogen said:


> Is that a tunnel hull in the pics up top? Motor looks like it's mounted pretty high.


It's not, but the grey boat (Versatile) is. Brian was saying that due to the skinny water conditions in TX, he mounts the motors a bit higher that other manufacturers. That thing gets super skinny, too, so he was right on with that raised mount. With the more slender design of the Micro, I don't know if I'd go with a tunnel, and by how skinny we ran it without one, I think we proved that a tunnel isn't necessary on this particular boat. Cool thing about aluminum is that you can add a tunnel no problem if that's something you'd like on your boat. Can't do that on a preset glass molded boat.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

anyone strap a surface drive on one yet?

I know they are loud and obnoxious but it seems like it would be a super skinny combo.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> anyone strap a surface drive on one yet?
> 
> I know they are loud and obnoxious but it seems like it would be a super skinny combo.


Don't junk up that fine skiff. You can't bring Brett anywhere!

I like these boats and am a fan of the concept. Considered purchasing one but ultimately went in another direction. Looks pretty wet from the pictures. In fairness, I got wet yesterday as well.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I've gone on a demo run in the Sabine Versatile as well (full size, not the Micro) and it's an extremely impressive rig. We had myself at 6'3" and over 3-bills, my buddy who is considering buying one who is 6'5" and over 3-bills to plus Little and it still was a 7" poling draft. The only time it got loud on the hull slap was when all 3 of us got on the ass end so the bow was out of the water.

As the name implies, the versatility of the Versatile has me contemplating selling the Panga and going with one of these skiffs.

They're just an all around impressive skiff IMHO.


----------



## not2shabby

Really fine skiffs and a great man behind them, too. That micro is a game changer. What a sweet rig.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Don't junk up that fine skiff. You can't bring Brett anywhere!
> 
> I like these boats and am a fan of the concept. Considered purchasing one but ultimately went in another direction. Looks pretty wet from the pictures. In fairness, I got wet yesterday as well.


What pictures are you looking at?


----------



## Financekid1

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What pictures are you looking at?


Probably the first pic...where either the dude pissed himself or was getting sprayed crossing the bay.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Boca Chica Beach said:


> these babies are made from solid-grade aluminum


Not good enough. Needs to be solid-billet-aircraft-grade.


----------



## blittle

Thanks for the write up and pictures Taylor. Was a good time getting to stretch the Micro's legs for the first time since paint and rigging.

Any 60" beam skiff would have been wet with the 90 degree chop we ran through. Most would have turned around or re-routed. On the way in we were able to run head on and loop around the small bay for a dry ride back.

The wind was 20-30 mph gusting.

- 34 mph solo, fly rod and 5 gallons of fuel with a new SRA3 13 pitch hitting the rev limiter.
- 32-33 mph with two people, fly rod and 5 gallons of fuel hitting the rev limiter.

Will get some more cup added to the prop and retest before we run up another inch of pitch. Hole shot wasn't where I like it with that motor height setup.


----------



## blittle

jmrodandgun said:


> Not good enough. Needs to be solid-billet-aircraft-grade.


We build boats not airplanes. So 5086 marine grade hull all the way.


----------



## KurtActual

Ive been eagerly watching the updates from IG, and witnessed the Micro running through the marsh from my kayak a few weeks ago.
Stoked to come see it this weekend Brian!


----------



## Bluwave

Boca Chica Beach said:


>


Looks like she gets a little wet.

.


----------



## blittle




----------



## Smackdaddy53

Financekid1 said:


> Probably the first pic...where either the dude pissed himself or was getting sprayed crossing the bay.


I didn’t even notice. At least it’s a photo of real world conditions where you will get wet in any skiff or boat. When there’s a good crosswind quartering chop I don’t care if you’re in a SCB or a Chittum you’re getting wet.


----------



## Boca Chica Beach

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Don't junk up that fine skiff. You can't bring Brett anywhere!
> 
> I like these boats and am a fan of the concept. Considered purchasing one but ultimately went in another direction. Looks pretty wet from the pictures. In fairness, I got wet yesterday as well.


We did get a little wet, but we also had a heavy cross wind while paralleling waves and crossing some fairly large water. Once we got to our spot in the marsh we ran wide open and it was all good. Tis' the nature of the poling skiff on windy days.


----------



## Boca Chica Beach

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I didn’t even notice. At least it’s a photo of real world conditions where you will get wet in any skiff or boat. When there’s a good crosswind quartering chop I don’t care if you’re in a SCB or a Chittum you’re getting wet.


I'd agree with that. Those conditions were gnarly for any poling skiff. Quartering heavy chop in stiff wind is just part of the game. Once we got back in the marsh we were running wide open with no issues at all, despite the wind still being heavy. It was the chop/wind combo that gets any poling skiff.


----------



## commtrd

Oh hell yeah that's the way to sell boats! Sweet video and soundtrack. If I didn' already have my boat would have one these. No worries about oysters... PRICELESS. Well done.


----------



## Guest

This sounds like a Florida Sportsman write up... all praise and no flaws. The skiff looks good, but something seems fishy about this. #advertorial


----------



## Financekid1

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I didn’t even notice. At least it’s a photo of real world conditions where you will get wet in any skiff or boat. When there’s a good crosswind quartering chop I don’t care if you’re in a SCB or a Chittum you’re getting wet.


Oh I dont disagree with you at all. You asked what pic and I was just pointing it out.


----------



## blittle

FlyCoast said:


> This sounds like a Florida Sportsman write up... all praise and no flaws. The skiff looks good, but something seems fishy about this. #advertorial



Man you busted me Flycoast. Yup, I found ole Boca on the interwebs and hired him to come take pictures and video of the skiffs. Even made him buy me lunch afterwards. Haha

#thisresponseisfullofsarcasmandsatire


----------



## blittle

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> anyone strap a surface drive on one yet?
> 
> I know they are loud and obnoxious but it seems like it would be a super skinny combo.


↑
Is that a tunnel hull in the pics up top? Motor looks like it's mounted pretty high.[/QUOT
[QUOTE="FlyCoast, post: 406735, member

Have one headed to LA with a Freedom 50 on it and one going to Florida later this summer that might have a GTR37. Customer is still on the fence on what air cooled engine he wants. 

Surface drives are slow and heavy. But the Freedom pushes it low 30 mph's in deep water and 33-34 in the shallows. 

Owner asked me not to show pictures of his Freedom build until a TV Show gets shot in it or something like that. 

+ QuoteReply


----------



## Guest

blittle said:


> Man you busted me Flycoast. Yup, I found ole Boca on the interwebs and hired him to come take pictures and video of the skiffs. Even made him buy me lunch afterwards. Haha
> 
> #thisresponseisfullofsarcasmandsatire



Haha, easy b-boy. Don't get all defensive and George Sawley on us. #fakenews


----------



## blittle

FlyCoast said:


> Haha, easy b-boy. Don't get all defensive and George Sawley on us. #fakenews


Oh boy. I'll be on my best so I don't get looped into that crowd.

As mentioned before the Micro looks like it has a raised transom. It doesn't. It's the same transom height as the Versatile but the Micro has 2" less freeboard. But you'll notice all our skiffs that have no tunnel or jackplate the motor is up all the way. It's proper factory tuning and we also recommend and usually sell a tuned prop. #morefakenews


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

With that motor up all the way is there any need for a jack plate ?

Can you keep the skeg off the bottom in the skinny’s with it ?


----------



## blittle

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> With that motor up all the way is there any need for a jack plate ?
> 
> Can you keep the skeg off the bottom in the skinny’s with it ?



Yes and no. A jackplate is a set back also so you gain motor height. Motor height means you'll need a more aggressive prop. Basic transom, motor on the top hole and no jackplate steal needs an aggressive prop and ours allows you to trim out the motor while on plane and get the skeg up high but not all the way above the hull. Add the tunnel and the skeg can get above the hull.


----------



## EvanHammer

blittle said:


> We build boats not airplanes. So 5086 marine grade hull all the way.


Be really cool if you built a flying skiff


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Now you talkin.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

I’d love to get some info on the props used. I’m building a plywood/glass skiff with similar dimensions to the micro/glades skiff and planning to run a 25 2-stroke. The props on the Sabine’s look like a surface piercing design, which would allow them to run the motor that high. Tough to get those speeds along with a good hole shot though.


----------



## blittle

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I’d love to get some info on the props used. I’m building a plywood/glass skiff with similar dimensions to the micro/glades skiff and planning to run a 25 2-stroke. The props on the Sabine’s look like a surface piercing design, which would allow them to run the motor that high. Tough to get those speeds along with a good hole shot though.


I'm a big fan of the Powertech SRA3 blades on light 25/30 hp skiffs that don't have a tunnel. They have great bow lifting capabilities and with decent cup you'll be able to trim way out in shallow water helping run shallow. We are currently running this prop on the Sabine Micro. But the cup from the factory doesn't seem as aggressive as when I descovered this prop back in 2012 after building this one-off. (https://www.microskiff.com/threads/custom-designed-one-off-poling-skiff.16966/) I'm having Louis Baumann add more cup to the stock 13 pitch SRA3 to get better hole shot and to better trim the motor out on plane without hitting the rev limiter. 

Our Versatile non-tunnel skiffs all run custom Baumann 3 Blade props made in Houston, Texas. Baumann uses their own cast blades and they weld up every prop. These skiffs run 32-34 in deep water loaded with gear and two people and 34-36 in shallow water. These are 15" pitch props with lots of cup. Once a customer adds a jackplate we offer a 14" pitch Baumann prop that has a larger blade. It's made for more aggressive hole shots as more motor is out of the water. The more aggressive you get the slower the skiff will be.

That 3 blade on the tunnel hull in the video I had special made by Secret Santa. It's a 30 mph prop in deep water and 32 (+\-) in shallow water. Does really well in shallow water take offs. I've tested that prop (in private marsh with permission from the land owner) hole shot capabilities with the skiff sitting on a mud bottom and it could get on plane.

Propping a skiff out can be tedious opinionated work. We'llboffer suggestions and real world feedback but in the end it's all about the end users goal use of his skiff and their opinion.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

blittle said:


> We build boats not airplanes. So 5086 marine grade hull all the way.


Thanks for the proper material spec...


----------



## DeepSouthFly

An aluminum boat with no hull slap. Pretty awesome innovation. Prolly takes some serious welding skills. You can't pop a hull like that out of a mold. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Salty Justice

Whats the asking price on those?


----------



## EvanHammer

Salty Justice said:


> Whats the asking price on those?


Depends quite a bit on how you want it rigged - e-mail Little and he'll get back to you quickly.


----------



## FSUDrew99

DeepSouthFly said:


> An aluminum boat with no hull slap. Pretty awesome innovation. Prolly takes some serious welding skills. You can't pop a hull like that out of a mold. Or am I wrong?


They probably have to weld all of the structural bracing/members with a rounded/flared shape and then from there attach the probably 1/8-3/16 inch aluminum to the members which will be able to bend.

I am very impressed on these boats. Biggest probably with metal boats is that the paint can scratch off easily. I found this out with my old Prodigy Duck Boat. Nice thing is you can get a flat paint job and just touch it up and will never know probably.

Not worrying about gel coat is nice... So if it is indeed quiet on the water that's a win win.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’m sure blittle will answer any questions outside of this thread since a select few smartasses tried to pull a derail like they do on Florida skiff makers threads nearly every time they come up. This site is starting to look like Facebook.


----------



## KurtActual

I would imagine he has his hands full running his booth at the Houston Fishing Show.


----------



## blittle

What questions does anyone have?


----------



## Steven_Horton

blittle said:


> What questions does anyone have?


How do your skiffs handle swell/bad chop? V entry with flat bottom skiffs can exhibit a tendency to dive or bow swing left or right when entering the swell at higher speeds. I'm not talking about use in the ocean or crossing San Antonio Bay in high winds. This question is more related to the ride home with bad weather arriving or the ride against the wind.

Sweet skiffs BTW!


----------



## blittle

Steven_Horton said:


> How do your skiffs handle swell/bad chop? V entry with flat bottom skiffs can exhibit a tendency to dive or bow swing left or right when entering the swell at higher speeds. I'm not talking about use in the ocean or crossing San Antonio Bay in high winds. This question is more related to the ride home with bad weather arriving or the ride against the wind.
> 
> Sweet skiffs BTW!


This question is best answered on a demo or watching our video posted above (although that day was calm we only found waves behind our skiffs).

Since our Versatile and Micro's don't have sharp bow entries compared to some other skiffs I haven't noticed crazy bow steer or dive other than normal poling skiff size boats have.


----------



## Matts

Nice video and tunes! I may have to go back to aluminum. Have you tried running them with a jack plate and large cav plate or is there no need?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Steven_Horton said:


> How do your skiffs handle swell/bad chop? V entry with flat bottom skiffs can exhibit a tendency to dive or bow swing left or right when entering the swell at higher speeds. I'm not talking about use in the ocean or crossing San Antonio Bay in high winds. This question is more related to the ride home with bad weather arriving or the ride against the wind.
> 
> Sweet skiffs BTW!


I haven’t been on one of these skiffs, but most skiffs have certain things that you just don’t do or they will bite you. Guys that have been running them for any length of time know this and take it for granted, to the point that it’s a non-issue. 

If you pull out onto a road in a pickup in the rain and mash the gas mid-turn, it’s going to fishtail on you. So you just don’t do it, and you take it easy until it’s straight. 

Chris Morejohn answered similar concerns in the “plumb bow” thread. “If you launch off a 3’ wave, turn mid-air, and auger the bow into the next wave at a 45 degree angle, couldn’t it dig and chuck you?”. “Yeah, so don’t do that!”

Granted, there are some skiffs that are really unpredictable, but this one doesn’t appear to have those design characteristics.


----------



## blittle

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I haven’t been on one of these skiffs, but most skiffs have certain things that you just don’t do or they will bite you. Guys that have been running them for any length of time know this and take it for granted, to the point that it’s a non-issue.
> 
> If you pull out onto a road in a pickup in the rain and mash the gas mid-turn, it’s going to fishtail on you. So you just don’t do it, and you take it easy until it’s straight.
> 
> Chris Morejohn answered similar concerns in the “plumb bow” thread. “If you launch off a 3’ wave, turn mid-air, and auger the bow into the next wave at a 45 degree angle, couldn’t it dig and chuck you?”. “Yeah, so don’t do that!”
> 
> Granted, there are some skiffs that are really unpredictable, but this one doesn’t appear to have those design characteristics.


You've done your homework. A+


----------



## Mattlow

I was able to get in and crawl around the Micro and Versatile today. After looking under the gunnels/hatches, the deck to hull mating, and the standard trailers they come with, I’m impressed. Blittle walked me through a lot of the customizations they did and there were no shortcuts.


----------



## Boca Chica Beach

Last day to go check out Sabine Skiffs at the Houston Fishing Show!


----------



## KurtActual

I dont know the first things about skiffs, but am learning as fast as I can. I can tell you that Brian and his crew at the fishing show were top notch. Looking forward to the day I can take you up on the test-ride offer Brian.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Has the micro been officially announced now ?

What are the specs on the micro?

I suspect with my large frame and Big bones I’ll be better suited with the original but the micro sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Has the micro been officially announced now ?
> 
> What are the specs on the micro?
> 
> I suspect with my large frame and Big bones I’ll be better suited with the original but the micro sounds pretty cool.


There's nothing "micro" about you Brett. Shop the Versatile.


----------



## KurtActual

The Micro looks identical to the Versatile (to the uneducated and untrained eye of yours truly) it is just 18" narrower.
17'6" length, 60" beam (49" at waterline)


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

KurtActual said:


> The Micro looks identical to the Versatile (to the uneducated and untrained eye of yours truly) it is just 18" narrower.
> 17'6" length, 60" beam (49" at waterline)


I should be just fine then Mr. Ruddy Duck.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I should be just fine then Mr. Ruddy Duck.


Just a fat joke. I'm sure the micro can handle you.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

I was at the show and visited little at his booth. The micro is one sick machine. Set up simple and light Little was able to lift up the bow just like those chittum guys in that one vid


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV

What was the draft on that tunnel?


----------



## TidewateR

blittle said:


> What questions does anyone have?


 what’s your fuel burn rate with that 30hp on the micro


----------



## blittle

TidewateR said:


> what’s your fuel burn rate with that 30hp on the micro


Haven't hooked it up to NMEA yet but the 50 Tohatsu gets around 7-8 mpg via my GPS read out.


----------



## Capnredfish

A chick in leather boots poling. Love it.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Hey b little. I sent you a pm


----------



## CPurvis

I just saw their YouTube video and my mouth literally dropped. If I had the money I would literally but one without a wet test. Those are some beautiful skiffs.


----------



## Aggiefish

FlyCoast said:


> Haha, easy b-boy. Don't get all defensive and George Sawley on us. #fakenews


flycoasty- you must have voted on the party that hates innovation... ha. #iliveunderabridge


----------



## Guest

Aggiefish said:


> flycoasty- you must have voted on the party that hates innovation... ha. #iliveunderabridge


What party hates innovation Chet?


----------



## Renegade

blittle said:


> What questions does anyone have?


More info on the micro

- Weight?
- draft while poling?
- draft while running with a tunnel?
- range?
- build time?


----------



## KurtActual

You'd probably have a faster response rate messaging him on Facebook, or Email. (This is a pretty old thread)


----------



## Smackdaddy53

KurtActual said:


> You'd probably have a faster response rate messaging him on Facebook, or Email. (This is a pretty old thread)


Or call the shop


----------



## jglidden

But let us know your findings!


----------



## Matts

Renegade said:


> More info on the micro
> 
> - Weight?
> - draft while poling?
> - draft while running with a tunnel?
> - range?
> - build time?


Yeah, Brian pretty much answers daily on FB messenger, or call him. Great guy.
Matt


----------



## Dawhoo

I am thinking really hard about one of these.

How does the paint on deck and sides hold up over time. 

If anyone has a side console non-tunnel versatile let me know.


----------



## jay.bush1434

My buddy has a tunnel side console Versatile. Paint is very durable and has survived a couple years of hard fishing with very little wear. Not too many non-tunnel Sabines, they are designed and built to go skinny and quiet.


----------



## Dawhoo

Obviously these boats are not designed with rough water in mind but anyone have experience with how they handle if crossing rougher bays or rivers is required?

I know the original post mentions it handles well but then again the original post seemed a little too good to be true.


----------



## Bmgfish32

Dawhoo said:


> Obviously these boats are not designed with rough water in mind but anyone have experience with how they handle if crossing rougher bays or rivers is required?
> 
> I know the original post mentions it handles well but then again the original post seemed a little too good to be true.


They handle pretty well in rough water. I have had mine about 5 miles off shore and have crossed main Matagorda bay and Rockport. I run a tunnel Versatile with a tiller setup. I've had mine for a year and a half now and love it. Its been drug from the Glades to South Padre and has handled everything so far.


----------



## Dawhoo

Placed deposit today for a versatile.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Dawhoo said:


> Obviously these boats are not designed with rough water in mind but anyone have experience with how they handle if crossing rougher bays or rivers is required?
> 
> I know the original post mentions it handles well but then again the original post seemed a little too good to be true.


When I've had to run the Versatile in the rough stuff crossing West Galveston bay, I tabbed down to one side, usually the starboard side with the side console, to get the boat to ride on the chine. For a flat bottom boat they ride the rough water pretty darn well.


----------

